# Peeing on my bed and pillows!



## rindindin (Aug 19, 2009)

Every opportunity The General gets, he pees on my bed. Specifically: My pillows. 

Needless to say, I am upset. I wouldn't mind so much if he was just peeing on my carpet, it's dark, I can scrub it out. But what do I even do with peed on pillows? I have no idea! 

Is he just marking territory? If so, why doesn't he do it on the floor, where he spends most of his time? 

Bah!:cry4:


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't get it completely either, but I think it has to do with your bed/pillows smelling so much like YOU. And he's like "This is mine, I shall pee on it". 

My boys do it too which is why they aren't allowed on the bed because it never fails, as soon as they are up there, they pee on it. Makes for an unhappy me.


----------



## anneq (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe it's a guy thing - my male ND used to do this also, lol.
Yes, he was banned from my bed also.


----------



## petitlapin (Aug 19, 2009)

I was so happy to see your post, not that I think peeing on human bedding is a great thing, but2 days in row our sweet litter trained mini rex Gus has peed and pooped all over my daughter's blankets.Once she had ablanket on the couch, and then this morning he was just on her bed and did it.:grumpy: He is neutered whichreally helped his litterbox usage a lot.ray: These are the only two accidents we have had in over a month. Should I just ban him from her bed and blankets all together, and shut her bedroomdoor? It's specific to her things/ scent, as he did this a few timesbefore his proceedure too.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 19, 2009)

Is he neutered?

Dotty used to like to pee on our sheets occasionally but she hasn't done it at all since she was spayed... It was one way to make sure we got up in the morning lol!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 19, 2009)

My Bo who is 5 years old.... can't play on the beds unsupervised. He likes the bed and he loves me.... so he pees all over! Especially on my hubby's pillow. I think it's "She's mine so this is mine too!"


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 19, 2009)

hmm...my french lop who sleeps in bed with me pees in the bed only when i leave the bed and get up in the morning. figured she was just mad.


----------



## nicolevins (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe he thinks it's really comfy and just wants to mark his territory. My 2 rabbits ALWAYS do this


----------



## rindindin (Aug 19, 2009)

He's not neutered, as he's only about...three, or three and a half months old? If what the pet store told me was right. 

And man, the only place he can have his run around time is in my room.  I'd rather not have him running around the house with my beast of a dog, (who though friendly, is just too big to play with bunnies, and likes to herd EVERYTHING) and two cats, one of which hates him. 

I guess I just have to watch him better...any tips on washing pillows that have been peed on? I just throw my comforter in the wash, that's not a big deal, but the pillows...


----------



## LionsRawr (Aug 19, 2009)

Ugh my female Lop is not allowed up on the bed for this reason. Every time she gets up there she usually pee's or atleast leaves me a couple poops. Im hoping maybe after she gets spayed in a couple weeks that maybe she will stop that.

But who knows lol.

Until then if I have to limit the rabbits to my bedroom I just pull my pillows off the bed and cover my bed spread with an old quilt. I then usually put my pillows in the closet. Ahh the joys of rabbit ownership .

Oh and washing pillows is fine. If you are worried about it bursting, keep it in a big pillow case when you go to wash it.


----------



## petitlapin (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd throw some vinegar in with the wash too, or pour it on where he urinated first and let it soak, then wash it. Still glad Gus isn't the only rabbit to do this, other than his few opportunities with bed linens. He is completely litter trained and has free run of the house while we are home.


----------

